# Battlefield 3



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Does anybody here play battlefield 3,
Looking for a squad or players for rush or conquest,
Add me on xbox x L i a m 8 9 x
My stats :
http://bf3stats.com/stats_360/x L i a m 8 9 x


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

I play  Grollyzson


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

I play lots 

Currently Dubplate dan on Xbox but will be changing it soon when I think of a suitable alternative, add me I'm always up for a big session on this in the evenings, play it a lot with my brother in law so if cool with you he would be well up for joining us lot.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Maybe we can sort something out later on tonight or something im down for it


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

tysst202,xbox


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm on PC profile here


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Keir said:


> I'm on PC profile here


Dont have it for pc unfortunatley


----------



## Concho (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm just getting into it, add me "Concho"


----------



## Skimask (Jan 7, 2012)

Keir said:


> I'm on PC profile here


Yep Barbarossa01 :wave:


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm on pc name is JammyCJ

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

I play BF3 on Xbox, add me

Sloe Neo


----------

